# Ruby's table manners have improved



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Instead of been ON the table, she has now learnt to sit AT the table, 
She sat here for ages, talking away to herself in her low throaty grumble that she does (I think it's her way if saying "feed me") 
I think she was after some broccoli ......


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It was a long wait 
(excuse the mess - kitchen still in progress! )


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless  Ruby looks so sweet and the picture of polite manners.
Our kitchen table has a set of paw scratch marks where someone (mentioning no names -Kiki) was disturbed when rootling through a party bag for napkin wrapped cake a couple of years ago... Guilt made her leap for the floor in a scurry of paws!!!!
She had the cake still wrapped in the napkin though.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Love your kettle, by the way.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

You should have set her a place and served up some brocoli Tracey. For the life of me I can never understand why my extended family objects when Rufus joins us at the table.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Love your kettle, by the way.


I was just going to say the same thing Marzi. I also love her eyes in the second photo.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She looks so cute, did she get anything to eat in the end?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You know I love this right. Maybe willow needs to learn too.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha thanks all, she has had some very tasty treats in the form of roast pheasant lately.
My kettle?? Marzi it's yours - dust and all. I'm ready for a snazzy new one once the kitchen is complete.
Is it because it has the crystal lampshade on top??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

This evening she thought she would go and join the sheep (3 times!!)
It was so funny when one came right up behind her to check her out - as I was trying to tempt her back with a piece of pheasant!! She did jump


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She's just following in her brother's footsteps. Speaking of where's Ralph?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Such good table manners ruby has. I wish my grandchildren were as well behaved at the table.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> She's just following in her brother's footsteps. Speaking of where's Ralph?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here he is mo', he has mellowed and chilled out so much of late.
Still has the ability to wreck though 
It's ALWAYS ruby that's up to mischief and antics


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok there's Ralph, now where's Ted?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awe! what a good girl!  so cute!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> Ok there's Ralph, now where's Ted?


Sadly ted has moved on to a new home 
But there are 3 new horses all of which are I'm foal, so watch this space.....


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Sadly ted has moved on to a new home
> But there are 3 new horses all of which are I'm foal, so watch this space.....


Oh that is sad, bet Ruby will miss him. Maybe she is a fickle girl though and will strike up a friendship with any old horse!


----------

